# Pioneer sells most of AV section to Onkyo



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a real game changer in my opinion. Pioneer has sold most of its A/V section to Onkyo including all its receiver technology. Might we be seeing some class D receivers in Onkyos lineup in the near future?

More details here


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> This is a real game changer in my opinion. Pioneer has sold most of its A/V section to Onkyo including all its receiver technology. Might we be seeing some class D receivers in Onkyos lineup in the near future?
> 
> More details here


Subscription required to read that article. Some more info here too (via)

And yes, it will be interesting to see what develops from the partnership.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Will be interesting to see what Onkyo does with the product line, specifically in the AVR space. Looks like Onkyo is moving away from Audyssey (bad decision). Maybe they incorporate MCACC. In previous head to head comparisons I have normally preferred Pioneer (at least in the Elite series) to Onkyo AVR's with the exception of a lack of Audyssey. Now neither will have it. In the near future Denon will most likely continue to be my go to for a mid to high end AVR for HT use.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

First they discontinue the Kuro, widely regarded as one of the best TV's ever made, and then they sell their A/V business while they have hits like the Elite series of receivers and the Andrew Jones speakers. Perhaps they should keep the products and get rid of the management instead. What a shame...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The Elite receivers are underrated IMO - and as Jim says, maybe due more to the management than the design. Both brands have their strengths. Hopefully neither product line is compromised by the deal. There is some great tech between the two.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Only time will tell, but this seems like a better match than Funai, which was the original leaked suitor.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

theJman said:


> First they discontinue the Kuro, widely regarded as one of the best TV's ever made, and then they sell their A/V business while they have hits like the Elite series of receivers and the Andrew Jones speakers. Perhaps they should keep the products and get rid of the management instead. What a shame...


It's a sad business reality that if a product, or product line, is insufficiently profitable, it must be abandoned. In fairness, I think this says more about the economy than about Pioneer. There are simply not enough people who can afford to pay the premium prices for the most innovative products.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> Only time will tell, but this seems like a better match than Funai, which was the original leaked suitor.


I totally agree. I think funai's fingers are in a lot of places, but that deal seemed like Hyundai buying Ferrari. I think there is a lot if potential here, with Onkyo, and pio.
Ponkyo, Ioneer? Onkyoneer? Lol


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Ponkyo, Ioneer? Onkyoneer? Lol


I nominate "Pinkyo"


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I nominate "Pinkyo"


:rofl2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> :rofl2:


+1 and +1. :rofl:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> +1 and +1. :rofl:


oops. One was for pinkyo


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Even though this is billed as Onkyo acquiring Pioneer there is a 51% share holder that's just a corporate investment group.
I have no idea if Pioneer or Onkyo have in house production or if manufacturing is contracted to outside/offshore facilities. 
While I think both brand names will live on I think it is highly unlikely there will be independent engineering groups or manufacturing.
Overlap costs money. 
Its possible something better than the two individual companies will emerge but I am skeptical.


----------

